# AmeraCard Enterprises



## mkpnt

Has anyone heard of AmeraCard Enterprises? ID's made by this company have been showing up at my place of work and I was wondering if these things are legit?


----------



## SOT

You can buy those things as kits on their website...I would say NO.

http://www.ameracard.com/


----------



## Gil

*J U N K*


----------



## JoninNH

AmeraCard is a well recognized brand of.... Fake ID!! You too can start your own ID business... just send $1,000,000 to....


----------



## mkpnt

I didn't think they were legit. Especially because they have a word misspelled on the back.


----------



## John J

Is this also true for ID's from a company called USA ID systems? And also a company called International Automobile Drivers License Co.? I am looking at two of these ID's right now.


----------



## SOT

*Re: re: AmeraCard Enterprises*

Again fake and fake... 
IDL is a rip on the IDP (International Drivers permit). The IDL is not recognized within the country of origin, then it's not valid anywhere...you can buy them on the internet for $25.

Face it if it isn't issued byt the gov't, it's worthless as real ID.



John J said:


> Is this also true for ID's from a company called USA ID systems? And also a company called International Automobile Drivers License Co.? I am looking at two of these ID's right now.


----------



## soxrock75

Stop by my store, Huntington Wine &amp; Spirits in Boston and you'll see at least a half dozen or so of these AmeraCard and USA ID cards on our "Wall of Shame" - "You Fake Em - We Take Em". We actually used to have a "Donkey of the Month" award where we would put the kids fake ID in the front window of the store with funny sayings around it to embarrass them even more. We reserve this special honor for those that are the biggest A$$holes and give us the hardest time. Unfortunately, one young lad from New York that was lucky enough to be crowned "Donkey of the Month" had the balls to confess to his dad, a lawyer, who quickly called the store owner and threatened a lawsuit if we didn't remove his precious son's ID from the window. I guess they didn't like it that we highlighted the fact that the son was crying like a little school girl when we took his ID from him and wouldn't give it back.


----------



## Guest

I saw some ads for driver's licenses for any state. You just send the picture and they send a facsimile of whatever state you ask for. I don't know how good they are, but I'm sure some "Donkey of the Month" may try to use it. Check out this site:
http://fake-id-reviews.com/


----------

